# VAD management



## buzzetto (Oct 6, 2011)

Would it be appropriate to use code 33691 to capture billing for management of a VAD in a critical care setting?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 7, 2011)

*Asked previously*

I thought I had answered a question on this previously.

There is no CPT 33691.   CPT 33961 is specifically for ECMO and covers monitoring for a 24-hour period.  I do not believe you can use this for VAD. 

Monitoring of VAD would probably fall under Critical Care 99291-99292.

However, the best place to ask this question might be in the Cardiovascular forum. You'll find coders with that specific expertise there. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## buzzetto (Oct 12, 2011)

*vad*

Thank you!


----------

